# what is causing diskeeper runtime error to appear?



## yomama529 (Nov 30, 2009)

can you guys help me out on this plz?
i was wondering what could cause the pop-up stating the following:
*Microsoft Visual C++ Runtime Library*
*Runtime Error!*
*Program: D:/Srvapps/Diskeepe...*
*This application has requested the Runtime to terminate it in an unusual way. Please contact the application's support team for more information.*


----------

